# 2cool college poll



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

just curious as to the percentages of aggies, longhorns, bobcats, etc. among us 2 coolers...what are you??


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

*Farmers Fight!*

Gig'em '02


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

Does an aggie from a different state count lol.

Master's from NMSU 1998
BS from Sul Ross 1996


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Sam Houston '01


----------



## JShupe (Oct 17, 2004)

*Mighty Hilltopper...*

Class of OOPS didn't make it......too much golf, beer and girls...!!!

St. Edwards University Austin Texas....

I really just cared about who covered the spread when A&M and Texas played! LMAO!

Jode


----------



## rssfarm (Mar 14, 2006)

*t*

Washington State - 1976
Oldest son - A&M '07
Daughter - A&M '09
Youngest Son - hopefully A&M '12.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

Aggie here...class of 88!


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

The Dixie Chicken got me in 86-89, had to finish at U of H, but I did graduate!


----------



## SpanishFly33 (May 30, 2006)

*Uta*

Need to put the alma matter of one of the best young players to come through the Astros organization in years ....University of Texas Arlington
UTA - 03'


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

Whooop!

FTA Class of '85


----------



## uttlc (Jun 17, 2007)

Longhorn '05. Hook 'em!!


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

good point...pence is a baller


----------



## Juicy (Jun 19, 2007)

Texas A&M Corpus Christi - Go Islanders!!


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

SWT
Class of '99


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

texans are fortunate to live in a state that can boast being the home of numerous great universities, but, as usual, there's only enough room at the top for one.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

*grins 

I'll muck this one up.

Louisiana State!.........Geaux Tigers!


.........albeit one summer after I'd graduated I did see a girl that was an A&M student for a bit.............she picked up the internship I'd held the previous year. I DO know that good things come from Texas


----------



## Maroon85 (Jun 6, 2007)

wtg jay, you left ttu off of the list. my 2 cool friends that are west texas dirt monkeys will not be pleased. 


gig'em


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

no offense to you tortilla tossers


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Texas A & I 1974


----------



## collegeboy (May 26, 2004)

SWT(Texas State) Started in 98. Graduated in 05.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Victoria Pirates - Whoop!
Still An Ag Though


----------



## SP (Sep 28, 2006)

Tour of Texas

Sam Houston
Texas A & M Galveston

Recieved Degree From U of H


----------



## fishsmart (Dec 5, 2004)

Texas A&M '60. Daughters '97 and '02.

Charles


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

Lamar Univ. '79
Aggie Dad...2 times
DIL West Point '02, Attending U.T. married to our Aggie Son







....Mixed Marriage!...







I'm having a lot of fun with this..








DIL Aggie
Daughter Lamar Univ.


----------



## saltyair (Feb 19, 2006)

*Guns Up!*

Don't forget about Texas Tech, I've got alot of aggie buddies and they know Tech football! (no offense)


----------



## choupique (Apr 3, 2006)

Sam Houston State.


----------



## Texas Marine Clean (Apr 14, 2006)

*Aggie*

'08


----------



## Ken Aggie (Feb 11, 2006)

A&M Class of '72


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Bachelors- SWT 82'
Masters- U of H 84'

Do I get any partial credit for a degree I just bank rolled? My lovely daughter Aggie Class of 07.


----------



## Herron (Oct 17, 2005)

Baylor '90

Tech '93

Trust me, the Sand Aggies are anything but concerned about the Aggie Aggies, at least in football (and perhaps men's basketball). Then again, my allegiance is still with BU so I'd trade FB & basketball records with just about anyone.

TL,

H


----------



## mdmerlin (Oct 10, 2006)

Univ. of KY '77

Clemson '88


----------



## goosespn (Jun 17, 2007)

*All of 'em*

"What college did I attend?" What a broad question, I call my higher educational period, my period of enlightenment and cultural discovery. My parents called it my tour through SE Texas! SHSU class of '92. Also making the list, TAMU, UH, and a short and forgettable stay at the old Blinndergarten. I miss those days. Nothing like a good mix of Dixie Chicken, and unfulfilled potential to make a college career out of. But I came out of it all a better outdoorsman, a man has t do something with all that self imposed free time!


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

School of Hard Knocks
1986-?


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

crazy sand aggies....been smelling too much stinky fertilizer


----------



## jay427 (Jul 8, 2006)

Sam Houston '04 should have been '00


----------



## Stuart (May 21, 2004)

Sam Houston 89. I was on the 8 year bachelor degree program.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Lamar University class of 83' "Peckem Cards", if that does not stir fear in an opponents heart then it ain't gonna happen!!!!!!!


----------



## donbmt (Nov 19, 2004)

Texas State Technical College, Waco '86


----------



## donbmt (Nov 19, 2004)

KJON said:


> Lamar University class of 83' "Peckem Cards", if that does not stir fear in an opponents heart then it ain't gonna happen!!!!!!!


Affectionately know as 'Harvard on the Neches'


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

From the results of this poll so far, it is clear to me that the Rice grads are not smart enough to know how to fish.


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

Now thats funny donf!!!!!!!!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Yea, what happened to the Red Raiders? Texas Tech grad in the late 1980's.


----------



## WWR (Nov 22, 2006)

Your poll sucks.

You show love for SFA but not for Sam Houston?


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff (May 25, 2004)

Sam Houston 1989 GO CATS!


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

donf said:


> From the results of this poll so far, it is clear to me that the Rice grads are not smart enough to know how to fish.


I wonder if good ol' Tommy Countz will see this!!! He played football for them....back in the 30's I think!!!!just kidding Tommy.


----------



## Thunder (May 22, 2004)

Gig'em Ags!!!

Class of '93


----------



## Alex258 (May 27, 2006)

Texas tech university!

class of 2010


----------



## soben (Jul 19, 2006)

aTm 1975-1981 BS
Dixie Chicken 1975 1981 MS


----------



## apratka (Jun 12, 2004)

Im sad to see my alma mater was not listed among the other texas schools. TCU 14 - Texas 0 2007.


----------



## Thekayakpirate (Apr 27, 2006)

Aggie class of '08? 
who am I kidding, i'm going for a victory lap! Whooop!


----------



## CaseyS (Nov 24, 2004)

*Tamu*

class of 01.

For the LSU Tigers, I noticed on my wife's diploma that it is an Ag&Mech school also.

Our 3 year old daughter will have a tough decision.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

CaseyS said:


> class of 01.
> 
> For the LSU Tigers, I noticed on my wife's diploma that it is an Ag&Mech school also.
> 
> Our 3 year old daughter will have a tough decision.


I simply told my 3 boys that if they go to ATM then I'll pay for it....if they go anywhere else they are paying for it....my wife said that wasn't fair and I said life isn't fair....they all 3 are gonna break me but that's all right.


----------



## tboltmike (Jun 21, 2006)

'71 TAMUG

Brothers A&M 74, 78

Daughter SMU '95
Daughter Texas State '07
SNL A&M '99

Couldn't talk the daugthers' into A&M, but I'll settle for the son-in-law


----------



## AIDOUG (Jun 26, 2006)

Sam Houston State 1991


----------



## rod dawg (Jan 18, 2006)

*Bearkat*

Sam Houston State University '02 (10 year plan).


----------



## millertym_1978 (Apr 13, 2006)

SHSU 2003..... How does SFA make the poll and not SAM HOUSTON STATE?


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Ut-pa


----------



## wadefish (May 25, 2005)

Aggieland '98

working on master's at Oklahoma Christian currently


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

I went to UCLAF college.
University of Clute, Lake Jackson, Angleton, Freeport 
I got my Masters degree in constriction science at School of Hard Knocks.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

whats a college .. iss that a new top whater lure ....... ha are you calling me an aggie because i cant spill . darn it , i have ben have .


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

huh........what?


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Why are there so many Aggies responding to this poll?


----------



## FISHGUTS (Jun 5, 2007)

it's just one aggie responding though a bunch of handles!!!!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

donf said:


> Why are there so many Aggies responding to this poll?


because they are smart enough to use a computer!


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*Shsu*

SHSU 01. How did this school not make the poll? Seems to be a lot of us.


----------



## Naterator (Dec 2, 2004)

*nah*

cause they got brainwashed into being an Aggie first and a person second...ever notice that all you Ags feel the need to put Aggie in your screen name? LOL Just Kidding, just kidding



twitch-twitch-reel said:


> because they are smart enough to use a computer!


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

anyone who stands up the whole time durring a football game is a bit twisted if you know what i'm saying!


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

It's cause the Aggies are at work, and the Horns are playing golf.


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

*sorry*

once again my sincere apologies for not including SHSU, TTU, TCU, Lamar, and the other notables...i was just curious???


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

donf....thats funny


----------



## twitch-twitch-reel (May 21, 2006)

Aggies are like screwdrivers, you always need a phlips but all you can find is flat heads!


----------



## trashcanslam (Mar 7, 2006)

Aggie C/o '05

4th Generation Aggie


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Lord, I Apologize.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

We aint calling you an Aggie...



boashna said:


> whats a college .. iss that a new top whater lure ....... ha are you calling me an aggie because i cant spill . darn it , i have ben have .


----------



## hilldo (Jun 25, 2006)

University of Hawaii at Manoa:biggrin:


----------



## FishEmGigEm (May 29, 2007)

Fightin' Texas Aggie Class of 2002


----------



## conk (Mar 25, 2007)

Bthotu!!

'90


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Rajun Cajun (USL) class of '91....

Fighting Texas Aggie classes of '93 and '96.

SwampRAt!


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

IBEW Local 716 apprentice program,


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Someone needs to put Texas A & I - Kingsville on that poll. '76/'79


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

we consider yall aggies too


----------



## aggie1993 (Mar 7, 2006)

I knew there was something special about this site! TAMU - WHOOP!


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

A&M-'75
UTHSCSA-DS - '80 ( just like the UT system to come up w/ something this #### long)


----------



## rbryant4 (May 8, 2007)

TT '98
Wreck 'em Tech


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 16, 2004)

Started at Lake Mich. College in 1976. Started SWT in 1978 majoring in Party 101. Aced that class for 2 years, it was the other ones I had trouble with. Several semesters at UH and HCC. Graduated from Univ. Of Phoenix 1/2005 BS/BM. Twenty six years, 160 credit hours chasing the paper...can you say Hammerhead???


----------



## fishingmanreggie (Nov 12, 2006)

Southern University, Baton Rouge, LA.


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Saw Varsity's horns off! Short ehh! Whooooop!


----------



## EGT Limited (Jul 30, 2004)

Me = U.S.M.C and later TCJC
Oldest Son = UTA
Daughter = Too Smart to do the School Thing 
Youngest son A&M class of 2010


----------



## Fish Aholic (May 13, 2005)

U of H Class of 07.


----------



## redfishchick (May 25, 2006)

SWT 92-93

Bachelors U of H '03
Go COOGS!!!!!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

*I selected other*

ok, for me SHSU and TSTC, degrees from both


----------



## yakfisher (Jul 23, 2005)

SWT 1997 and 1999


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

A&m 94
Stcl 97

Older Sis 1994 Shsu

Two Younger Sisters U H
Stcl And Uh Law

Mom Pan American 
Stcl 1985


----------



## ifish2 (Aug 13, 2005)

Texas Tech University '93 (Education)

Del Mar College '96 (Nursing)


----------



## peelin' drag (Oct 21, 2005)

*I checked other......*

I attended the "University of None" better known as the "School of Hard Knocks".


----------



## rx2000 (Mar 30, 2005)

SFA class of '86


----------



## AimlessRolling (Jul 9, 2006)

University of Louisiana at Lafayete, 1986

USL

Geaux Cajuns!


----------



## Fowlhooked (Apr 4, 2005)

A&M class of 96!!!


----------



## ktdtx (Dec 16, 2006)

TAMU '76


----------



## Respeck (Aug 12, 2005)

*Swt '99*

SWT '91-'92Victoria College '93-'95

TAMU GALVESTON summer of '98

SWT '96-'99


----------



## Hook Em & Cook Em (Mar 26, 2007)

Sam Houston


----------



## Cactus (Jan 16, 2006)

Eat Em' Up Kats


----------



## lamota4 (Mar 8, 2007)

Fightn Texas Aggie Class of '09!


----------



## Fishdaze (Nov 16, 2004)

Sam Houston State University 1988

How can SHSU not make the Poll??????????????????????


----------



## stonedawg (Feb 4, 2007)

SAM HOUSTON STATE "Bearkats"


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

im dissapointed in the owls......


----------



## rotti (May 12, 2006)

Gig'em 99


----------



## austinag (Aug 13, 2004)

*say what ?*



Naterator said:


> cause they got brainwashed into being an Aggie first and a person second...ever notice that all you Ags feel the need to put Aggie in your screen name? LOL Just Kidding, just kidding


Brainwashed with the best of them....lol


----------



## Cru (May 24, 2004)

Whooop! Fightin' Texas Aggie Class of 1994


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

SHSU class of 1988


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

Bearkats


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I say get the Bearcats their own listing, and dump Rice!


----------



## Stumpgrinder (Feb 18, 2006)

SWTSU Class of 1983.


----------



## Randy224 (Aug 16, 2006)

Go Aggie's 

Class of 84


----------



## Pops1 (Mar 7, 2007)

Sul Ross


----------



## Omanj (May 21, 2004)

University of Houston Downtown Campus in the summer of 1987!


----------



## EricG (May 28, 2004)

See signature line


----------



## waterdog (Aug 10, 2004)

TAMU


----------



## KENNERMAN (Jul 23, 2004)

Ohio State "99" Go Buckeyes


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Stumpgrinder tried to drink all the beer in San Marcos, but he found out they kept making more.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Still no Rice Owls? 
They must be too busy playing with their joysticks. You see, they fish mentally.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

Fightin' Texas Aggies, Class of '78, my wife: class of '79 and her father: class of '38


----------



## sdavis (Aug 22, 2005)

Any Red Raiders out there?


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

University of North Texas

Two sons, daughter, and nephew went to Texas A&M


----------



## TroutMaster76 (Jun 19, 2005)

Pround member of the Rice class of '05!!


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

add SHSU to the poll


----------



## Aggieholic (Mar 30, 2005)

Lot's of Aggies. Good bull!

Class of '92


----------



## jay07ag (Mar 22, 2006)

We Have An Owl!!!!!!


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

Red Raider 1999...........


----------



## ROOSTER REDCHASER (Feb 25, 2005)

Tamu......'81


----------



## SwayOveride (Aug 12, 2004)

SFA 2007


----------



## Brewgod (May 21, 2004)

millertym_1978 said:


> SHSU 2003..... How does SFA make the poll and not SAM HOUSTON STATE?


Easy!!! :slimer:

Bearkats are fictional anyway...


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

The Dixie Chicken, Girls, Beer, Girls, Beer, Beer, Girls, BEER GIRLS, got me. Finished out at Lamar University.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Go Cardinals. Great school. Did I mention that is where I graduated from.



chiefcharlie said:


> Lamar Univ. '79
> Aggie Dad...2 times
> DIL West Point '02, Attending U.T. married to our Aggie Son
> 
> ...


----------



## fisheyesdm (Feb 13, 2005)

SHSU class of 2009.


----------



## njacob (May 21, 2004)

SMU 
class of 2000


----------



## Lsu2222 (Jun 11, 2007)

The University of Louisana! 

Geaux Tigers! 

My son has one option (from dad) go to LSU paid for, go anywhere else not paid for!


----------



## bowed up (Apr 1, 2007)

Heard an interesting fact the other day, *Northgate* in College Station *sells more alcohol* per square foot *than* all the bars on 6th street in *that other town. *2 percenters


----------



## fishnvet (Mar 6, 2005)

Texas A&M '84 and '86
Wife was A&M '83
Son is there now, class of '09
Next son is headed there in one year


----------



## big v (Sep 17, 2005)

SHSU 98, University of the jolly fox


----------



## barbless (Jul 27, 2004)

Bachelors from TAMU 73
Masters from University of Alaska Anchorage 91
Daughter on the Aggie swim team, 09


----------



## TTTHA (Mar 17, 2006)

Texas A&M University-Kingsville 2001

GO Hoggies!!!!!


----------



## JTH (Aug 15, 2005)

Texas Tech '04


----------



## Turpis Piscator (Jan 24, 2006)

*US Army School of Hard Knocks*

'nuff said.


----------



## AggieHunter (Jan 27, 2007)

*Texas Aggie*

TAMU - '05 Whoop!


----------



## Capt. Tim Bradbeer (Jun 27, 2006)

Ax 'em Jacks!


----------



## FishinHippie (Jun 19, 2005)

West Texas State University... now known as West Texas A&M University


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

Tulane University Class of '97. ROLL WAVE ROLL!!!


----------



## rbt2 (May 3, 2006)

Sam Houston State - Dec, 20, '97 @ 10:00 AM - now, you may wonder why i rember that date so well...

rbt2


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

Glad to see all the bear Kats out there......... i am class of '98 and was also , on the state winning Rugby team at shsu.......'95 -97 ...go sam houston rugby...


----------



## NateTxAg (Apr 11, 2006)

Texas A&M class of 08 WHOOP!!!!!


----------



## Ckill (Mar 9, 2007)

Undergrad: SWT 02' 

Grad: UHV 05'


----------



## rcw (Feb 10, 2005)

SHSU - 1999


----------



## Findeep (Mar 6, 2006)

Sam Houston '97


----------



## duckdaysofwinter (Jan 13, 2005)

BA - Western Washington University 92

Masters - SHSU 97


----------



## Denniem (Mar 7, 2007)

Learned to fish the surf at Sul Ross. BS:73; MS:79. Still working on learning the tides in Alpine Creek.


----------



## trim change (Apr 29, 2005)

fighting Texas aggie class of 1979 whoop


----------



## FISHIN COUG (Sep 28, 2004)

The University of Oklahoma. Boomer Sooner...'07


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

*College*

I told my kids that I would pay for them to go to college anywhere in the nation as long as it was not a&m. They have thanked me ever since !


----------



## Hair Trigger (Dec 23, 2005)

Baylor - 1992


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

Texas Tech! Graduated in 96.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

Masters from TEXAS
undergrad from SWT


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Undergrad, Texas
Masters, LSU


----------



## webfoot96 (Jul 4, 2006)

Texas Aggie Class of '96
Wife: Class of '96
Brother: Class of '05
Aunt: Class of '75
Uncle: Class of '76
Grandfather: Class of '38

Hopefuls: Daughter (Class of '2027); Son (Class of'2028)


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Gig 'em! '90


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

where the hell is TEXAS TECH on the list? Texas Yech class 98


----------



## wiggler (Mar 31, 2005)

Texas "Tech" ..... maybe I should ask for a refund


----------



## tcountz (Apr 3, 2006)

I graduated from Rice University in 72 not 32 and anytime any of you Ags or T-Sips think you can whip this Ol' Rice boy with a rod and reel then bring your lunch and your money. You'll go home broke but not hungry.


----------



## idletime (May 11, 2005)

Texas Tech Grad - 94


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

Texas A&M-Galveston
Class of `91 / Graduated `92
Yes, I did get to fish twice a day, so I didn't see the hurry!


----------



## Lagunar boy aka Josh (Mar 8, 2007)

Future aggie here!!!!


----------



## rlw (May 21, 2004)

Wharton County Jr. College, Home of the Fightin' Pioneers!! Didn't have baseball or
football, but put more folks in the NFR than anyone else!!!! TSTI in Waco before that.
Rick


----------



## cruss (Aug 31, 2005)

*owls*

Rice, class of 81


----------



## Mschuste (Jan 27, 2006)

Trinity University (The Real T.U.) Class of 08


----------



## hiram abiff (Jun 26, 2006)

*university*

university of houston 2001


----------

